# Best gloves for cold paddling



## Le Mitch

i like the nrs hyrdoskin gloves, though thin, they are still plenty warm and make a huge difference


----------



## J

Glacier Gloves are awesome. I think I have the 002HBL model on this page: Products - Water Sports


----------



## mountainbuns

I get cooooold hands and the key for me is to be sure the gloves are not too tight! A little extra room is key. The thin hydroskins work well for me b/c though I got em a bit loose, they have a nice tight velcro wrist closure that seals out most water.


----------



## lhowemt

I have the NRS Rapid glove, 1.5mm neoprene, warm but not too bulky. good price, $25. That vs mystery? Mystery is thinner, but I think that fabric is a lot stiffer. It supposedly inhibits evaporation (keep the warm in), but I have always pictured that as a clammy, wet feeling. No real experience, just my thoughts. I used to use glacier gloves for windsurfing, but now am going the Rapid glove, I like the fit better and they seem more durable/grip better.


----------



## Chip

*Decision time—*

Thanks for the suggestions. Time to make the call. 

Ordered the NRS Toaster Mitts (3.5 mm neoprene) for worst-case weather. 

For what I call normal river chill, there's probably no ideal choice. But NRS Hydroskin (or plush-lined neoprene in general) got most of the votes. Since my experience is that thicker neoprene between my palm and the paddle makes it harder to feel a definite grip, and most of the chill with neoprene gloves is on the backs of the hands (where the blood vessels are just under the skin), with wind-evaporation off porous neoprene, I went for the NRS Hydroskin/Mystery glove that has a water-shedding layer on the backs of the hands. 

I'll let you know how it goes. Not that she's lacking in courage, daring, etc. But if her hands get cold, I will certainly hear about it. 

cheers,
Chip


----------



## kclowe

*Tried Pogies?*

I have cold hands as well. I tried gloves and just couldn't get used to them. Hated not being able to feel my paddle. I use pogies and love them. It took a little getting used to, but now I don't even realize they are there. I would recommend the snapdragons. They have a wider opening and are easier to get in and out of. Worth a try.

Kim


----------



## SilverBullet

NRS makes some great options. Black Mamba Pogies and Reactor Gloves are real warm. Reactor's are 3.5 mil of titanium lined terraprene (petroleum free neoprene). They are super warm. Click here to read reviews on NRS gloves and Pogies.


----------

